# Most common strap size



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

What is the most common strap size on here then folks?

Vintage is going to be 18mm i reckon but most modern sports watches are either 20mm or 22mm.

Just curious.... All will become clear on Saturday.

Quick guess - what's the most common size through your collection? Ta.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine are mainly 22mm although I do have the odd 20mm


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Mostly 20 mm ,but one is 22 mm.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

20 mm most then 22 then 18


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

In my mostly diver collection, 20mm or 22 mm.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Not going to be an easy one this kev, a lot of the 80's seiko dress watches seem to be 17 and a lot of the sports 21, unless straps are a bad fit, 23mm for a longines HC...But most common? I'll go for 16, 18 for the vintage dress. 20 for the vintage sport, 22 for the modern sport and 20 for the modern dress. Its going to give us a common denominator of 20.

on here it might be swayed by panerai...but there are not many, i'll edge my bets at 22mm but with my poker face on 20.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> All﻿ will be﻿come clear on﻿ Saturd﻿ay. ﻿


 ?

22mm.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

20 bracelet size is common, though I had some that 'flared' to 22 at the lugs. 19 is a pain, as i have loads of 20mm and 18mm straps. 18mm used to be more common going by the aged ones. Got some 22s too


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

I'd say mine's a 50/50 mix of 20mm & 22mm


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

20mm


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> ?
> 
> 22mm.


 you work in metric blimey.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> you work in metric blimey.


 Yes, I have several metric adjustable spanners, and some metric mole grips too.


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

I have 1 @ 14 and 2 @18


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Definitely 22mm without question


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

It seems the popular consensus is 20mm, I think I'm going to stick with that.

I agree about the odd sizes by the way, 19mm lugs on old Seiko SQ's (meaning you're stuck with the original strap) are my kryptonite!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> It seems the popular consensus is 20mm, I think I'm going to stick with that.
> 
> I agree about the odd sizes by the way, 19mm lugs on old Seiko SQ's (meaning you're stuck with the original strap) are my kryptonite!


 20mm looking at my watches. In my vintage phase I used to file the edges of 20mm straps so they would squeeze fit 19mm lugs. This gave me more choice of straps and often gave a fuller looking result on the watch.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Either too long, or too short. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Mine are a bout 50/50 18mm and 20mm going from 14 vintage to 22 but only one of each at the extremes


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Revealed! Please feel free to have a go.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/129004-ten-year-milestone-big-giveaway/&do=embed&embedDo=getNewComment

And...

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/forum/39-watch-straps-bracelets-accessories/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

what was the most common size then kev? :sorry:

Have i won?


----------

